# Capacitores de Microprocesadores



## Neptaly Zapata (Jun 25, 2018)

Buenas equipo, me considero un novato en esto de la electrónica. Mi inquietud es sobre el comportamiento de los micro-condensadores que se sitúan en la tarjeta de los microprocesadores e incluso lo que están alrededor en la motherboar. 

   Hace unos días me encontre con un corto circuito en una Motherboar de una Pc, y me di cuenta que los capacitores alrededor del micro estaban todos en corto, se me ocurrió levantar el MicroProcesador y se quito el corto en los condensadores que rodeaban al micro (en otra parte de la tarjeta seguía otro corto). El punto es que verifico los condensadores que están sobre la tarjeta del micro y estaban todos en corto. 

En estos momentos tengo una microprocesador de vídeo de una laptop HP que tiene el mismo comportamiento, sus capacitores están en corto y la pc no arranca. 

La pregunta es: estos componentes no deberían de medir de estar forma cierto? 

Gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Neptaly Zapata dijo:


> los capacitores alrededor del micro estaban todos en corto, se me ocurrió levantar el MicroProcesador y se quito el corto en los condensadores que rodeaban al micro


 
Entonces el corto es en el micro !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 25, 2018)

Fíjate que quien sabe.
Hace años repare un amplificador diferencial lock-in el cual tenía múltiples cortos en capacitores cerca de la placa del cpu y de su banco de memorias.
Nunca supe que lo causó.
A un amigo tenía un VW Jetta y dice que iba tendido cuando el carro se apagó misteriosamente y en la ECU tenis 2 capacitores en corto y una pista abierta , tampoco supe que lo causó.


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2018)

Neptaly Zapata dijo:


> Buenas equipo, me considero un novato en esto de la electrónica. Mi inquietud es sobre el comportamiento de los micro-condensadores que se sitúan en la tarjeta de los microprocesadores e incluso lo que están alrededor en la motherboar.
> 
> Hace unos días me encontre con un corto circuito en una Motherboar de una Pc, y me di cuenta que los capacitores alrededor del micro estaban todos en corto, se me ocurrió levantar el MicroProcesador y se quito el corto en los condensadores que rodeaban al micro (en otra parte de la tarjeta seguía otro corto). El punto es que verifico los condensadores que están sobre la tarjeta del micro y estaban todos en corto.
> 
> ...



¿Que medida te dá el tester en la escala de Ohm cuando mides esos condensadores del micro o de la GPU, menos de 1 Ohm?
¿Que medida esperarías que fuese correcta midiendo esos condensadores?


----------



## Neptaly Zapata (Jun 25, 2018)

Yo creo que esos capacitores no deberían de medir en corto (la mayoría de ellos ni miden continuidad), es mas acabo de comprobar que cuando le coloco el micro de vídeo la laptop responde como cuando tiene un corto en la motherboar (inicia y se apaga x completo), y cuando le quito el dispositivo, ella enciende sin apagarse (led) pero claro no arranca ni muestra nada en la pantalla. es decir que ese micro esta averiado.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 25, 2018)

Cuando un condensador de línea de alimentación de una etapa en una tarjeta lógica/tarjeta madre está en corto, todos los condensadores que se encuentran en paralelo a él indicarán un corto. Realmente lo último que se verifica en una tarjeta lógica para descartar cortos es el procesador o circuitos integrados. Comienza por indicar marca y modelo del portátil, así buscamos el esquemático y podremos determinar en que sector se encuentra realmente el corto.

Los microcontroladores/procesadores tienen continuidad en muchas de sus terminales, y si una de esas líneas está en corto, las demás también estarán.

Enciende tu multímetro en modo de continuidad/diodo y prueba cada condensador (una punta de un lado y la otra del otro), uno a uno los vas probando, y si algúno de esos sigue indicando un corto, el microcontrolador/procesador no es el culpable.

*P.D.: Eso que bajaste es la GPU (Graphics Processing Unit). Y por como se vé, le metiste tanto calor que posiblemente ya haya fallecido.*


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2018)

Esos condensadores están desacoplandolalínea de alimentación del procesador.
Éstos procesadores tienen consumos muy elevados, incluso trabajando a bajo rendimiento.

Si medimos los condensadores de desacolplo de éstas lineas de alimentación en la superficie de los procesadores, tendremos lecturas de 1'3 ... 1´8 Ohm, lo cual no indica corto, si no la resistencia que se puede medir en éstas líneas de alimentación. Por eso, al quitar el procesador, el "Corto" de la placa que menciona, desapareció.

Muchas veces, la mala práctica hace la costumbre de medir éstos componentes con el probador de continuidad del tester o "Pito", en cuanto aplicamos las puntas a un condensador  y el tester pita, ya tenemos un "corto". Hay que tener en cuenta que el tester pitará para resistencias detectadas de valor no superior a unos 40 Ohms.

Las GPU como la que nos muestra en la foto, es normal que arroje lecturas de 1'5 ... 1'8 Ohm en la mayoría de los condensadores, que están conectados desacoplando la alimentación. No están en corto, es lo normal.

Y si, parece que a simple vista ya se han ido un par de "pads" en la extracción del procesador.

Saludos.


----------



## Neptaly Zapata (Jun 26, 2018)

Estimado, entonces que cree usted que sea lo que me este generando inconvenientes para que al montar el micro la laptop responda como con un corto en la tarjeta madre?

Muchas gracias por las distintas respuestas


----------



## pandacba (Jun 26, 2018)

Un capacitor no debe medir continuidad, para estar seguro de su estado hay que medir la ESR y la capacidad, puede haber muchas cosas en corto en una placa, un micro no solo esta rodeado de capacitores hay muchos perifericos, si hay problema en las memorias tampoco arrancará, si alguno de los bios esta en corto o tinene sobre consumo tampoco funcionará, muchos de esos capacitores son de las fuentes auxiliares en el mother, si alguna de ellas esta dañada no habrá harranque


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Creo que nunca me doy a entender cuando doy consejos de detección de cortos. Precisamente porque un condensador bloquea *DC* y deja pasar *AC* es que digo que para ubicar cortos en circuitos (que por su mayoría son causados por condensadores defectuosos) con el multimetro en modo diodo/continuidad se hace una inspección fácil y rápida.

¿Cómo funciona?.
*-Caso #1, (condensador en buen estado)*
Se coloca una punta del multímetro en una pata del condensador a probar, se coloca la otra punta del multímetro en la otra pata del condensador, el multímetro de acuerdo al tamaño del condensador hará un pitido de algunos milisegundos, se procede a invertir de posiciones las puntas del multímetro (en el mismo condensador), en la pata donde colocamos la primera punta ahora colocamos la segunda y vice versa, el multímetro nuevamente dará un leve pitido por algunos milisegundos.
¿A qué se debe este comportamiento?, debido a que el modo diodo/continuidad de un multímetro es voltaje directo, estamos cargando y descargando el condensador cada vez que invertimos las puntas.

*-Caso #2, condensador defectuoso o en corto*
Mismo procedimiento que el paso anterior, sólo que esta vez el multímetro permanecerá pitando hasta que quitemos una de las puntas.
¿A qué se debe esto?, los condensadores SMD están formados por micro láminas superpuestas entre capas de aislante, por lo general material cerámico, por el estrés generado por el calor excesivo y/o movimiento/golpes en la PCB, estas capas se fracturan haciendo que se desplacen y hagan contacto entre ellas. Esto hace que entre las patas del condensador haya continuidad, y por supuesto, todos los condensadores en paralelo a este (defectuoso) indicaran un corto.

¿Qué se recomienda en caso de que muchos condensadores indiquen corto?, ¿cómo saber cuál es el verdadero causante del problema?. Hay dos maneras de buscar al culpable, inyección de voltaje y prueba con desconexión.

La primera es sencilla, se usa una fuente de poder de voltaje ajustable, se lleva el voltaje a "cero", GND de la fuente a GND de la PCB, positivo de la fuente al lado positivo de uno de los condensadores, se rocía la placa con alcohol isopropilico 99% (alcohol absoluto), se va subiendo el voltaje poco a poco, se notará un consumo excesivo y el culpable comenzara a hervir y evaporar el alcohol.

La segunda opción requiere más labor, uno a uno se tienen que ir desoldando *sólo una de las patas de cada condensador*, y se prueba continuidad en alguno de los otros condensadores que indicaron corto. ¿Qué logramos con esto?, aislar el lado positivo de la tierra de cada línea de datos, y cuando el condensador defectuoso ya no tenga continuidad a tierra, el corto debería quitarse de todo el grupo de condensadores que indicaban corto.

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Saludos.,


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

Cuidado, el tema de levantar una pata de capacitores, sobre todo si son electroliticos, en placas donde no hay mucho largo en los terminales de conexión, es decir, estan pegados a la misma podria provocar una torsión en el cuerpor haciendo que el terminal que quede soldado a la placa, al no haber espacio entre éste y placa, pueda perforar el dieléctrico, en este caso, es mejor retirar el cap completamente, evitando torcerlo.
Suelen haber en las MoBo(motherboards), capacitores de clases mixtas,  tanto genéricos, como de buena calidad.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 26, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> Cuidado, el tema de levantar una pata de capacitores, sobre todo si son electroliticos, en placas donde no hay mucho largo en los terminales de conexión, es decir, estan pegados a la misma podria provocar una torsión en el cuerpor haciendo que el terminal que quede soldado a la placa, al no haber espacio entre éste y placa, pueda perforar el dieléctrico, en este caso, es mejor retirar el cap completamente, evitando torcerlo.
> Suelen haber en las MoBo(motherboards), capacitores de clases mixtas,  tanto genéricos, como de buena calidad.



A los THT lo que se les hace es desconectarlos eliminando todo el estaño del pad y el terminal, nunca se levantan, por eso indiqué que son técnicas para SMD.

Saludos.,


----------



## tiago (Jun 26, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> *-Caso #2, condensador defectuoso o en corto*
> Mismo procedimiento que el paso anterior, sólo que esta vez el multímetro permanecerá pitando hasta que quitemos una de las puntas.



*No es así*. Que el multímetro pite no significa corto en todos los casos de medida de condensadores, sobre todo si los medimos en placa , ya que pueden estar asociados a una línea de alimentación que suministre a un procesador.
Éste procedimiento, nos revelaría que todos los desacoplos de la CPU están en corto (Hágase la prueba si se tiene ocasión), despues, retiramos la CPU del zócalo y volvemos a medir los desacoplos, el "corto" ha desaparecido de todas partes.

Ya estamos dando por cortocircuito todo aquello que nos pita con el comprobador del tester, aunque sea en modo de semiconductores.




lynspyre dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe esto?, los condensadores SMD están formados por micro láminas superpuestas entre capas de aislante, por lo general material cerámico, por el estrés generado por el calor excesivo y/o movimiento/golpes en la PCB, estas capas se fracturan haciendo que se desplacen y hagan contacto entre ellas. Esto hace que entre las patas del condensador haya continuidad, y por supuesto, todos los condensadores en paralelo a este (defectuoso) indicaran un corto.



Normalmente la tensión de aislamiento en los condensadores de las placas base es extremadamente ajustada para lograr mayor integración de componentes.
Suelen perecer por perforación del dieléctrico.

Saludos.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> A los THT lo que se les hace es desconectarlos eliminando todo el estaño del pad y el terminal, nunca se levantan, por eso indiqué que son técnicas para SMD.
> 
> Saludos.,


Gracias, pido disculpas es que mi cabeza no esta muy bien que digamos .


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 26, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> *No es así*. Que el multímetro pite no significa corto en todos los casos de medida de condensadores, sobre todo si los medimos en placa , ya que pueden estar asociados a una línea de alimentación que suministre a un procesador.
> Éste procedimiento, nos revelaría que todos los desacoplos de la CPU están en corto (Hágase la prueba si se tiene ocasión), despues, retiramos la CPU del zócalo y volvemos a medir los desacoplos, el "corto" ha desaparecido de todas partes.
> 
> Ya estamos dando por cortocircuito todo aquello que nos pita con el comprobador del tester, aunque sea en modo de semiconductores.
> ...



















Todos coinciden en el mismo punto y en la misma lógica.

Saludos.,


----------



## tiago (Jun 26, 2018)

Los desacoplos de los procesadores; ... de los procesadoooores.
Cuando se miden en placa, conectados a línea de alimentación del procesadoooor.
O varios de los que lleva el procesador incorporados, como es el caso que nos ha contado reMixer, que por cierto, no nos ha comentado que lectura le dá el tester cuando mide dichos condensadores. , que es a lo que íbamos, al fin y al cabo.

Salút.


----------

